# Free Infotainment for haunters!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

HauntCast is a podcast specifically catering to the home haunt community. It was just announced that this podcast will be FREE starting with this Friday's show. (6/3/2011)

http://hauntcast.net/

So why should you listen? Well, Because it supports fellow haunters, because it makes helps haunting grow, because it's funny, because you will hear movie reviews, interviews with people who are doing fantastic haunts and making amazing props, and because it also includes how-to tips and interesting info for haunters. Did I mention it's free?

I admit I only started listening to Hauntcast this year. By that time it was in its third season, and it had gone from free to $12 a year subscription. Knowing how much work goes into editing and producing such a thing, I had no problem with that. If you visit the site before June 3, 2011, it still shows as a subscription service, but the archives are free, and Chris Baker tells me the site will change over when the new show posts that Friday.

I have listened to every show at least twice now. It's good to listen to while driving (not with kids in the car, though Chris Baker now promises to keep the shows PG-13), while hunting for or building props, whatever. 

Listening to HauntCast is free and simple. I cannot think of any reason not to at least listen. Personally, I am not sorry at all that I subscribed, even if it did become free again. $1 per show was not much, and frankly, the monthly segment Theater of the Mind is worth more than that alone. When you consider you get to hear interviews from the people running pro-quality home haunts, learn new tricks for making props, hear which movies are a waste of your money, etc. - all served with lots of cheese...Well, the value seems clear.


If you haven't listened to HauntCast yet, go over there right now and listen to an archived episode. I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Halloween & cheese- two of my favorite things!  I'll check out the site tonight.. and by the way, how much did you get paid for this post? ha ha just kidding!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I knew someone from Wisconsin would appreciate the cheese!
I am surprised at how many haunters I have met that do not know about HauntCast!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

My goal is to get more people listening so it does not go away. I don't personally know Chris, but I know how hard it is to get something like this going and keep it going. Frankly, I think it's a great resource and I selfishly want it to succeed so I can continue to listen and learn.


----------

